
Noah's Ark Rises in Kentucky, Dinosaurs and All - aerocapture
http://www.newsweek.com/noahs-ark-kentucky-dinosaurs-416653
======
orionblastar
Paywalled, here is a link to MSN covering the same article:
[http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/noahs-ark-rises-in-
kentucky...](http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/noahs-ark-rises-in-kentucky-
dinosaurs-and-all/ar-BBohrlr?li=BBnbcA1)

